# New Baby Tinker Bell



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

Tinker Bell was born 6-13-14 

a few days ago she got her self stuck in the feeder while momma was eating! too cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh she is so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She so adoreable, what a doll


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

She is a little cuddle bug too! She wants me to hold her and she sleeps in my arms! Melts my heart.


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

Tinker Bell will be 2 weeks old tomorrow. How long should momma have bloody discharge? It is dark red in color, and smells terrible. Of course she is covered in gnats.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

The smell concerns me hopefully someone will know!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

FreyasMom said:


> Tinker Bell will be 2 weeks old tomorrow. How long should momma have bloody discharge? It is dark red in color, and smells terrible. Of course she is covered in gnats.


Did she pass the placenta? Did you have to go in after the kid? I would be very concerned with a foul odor!


----------



## FreyasMom (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes she passed it and no she had the baby a couple hours before i woke up


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She has such a sweet face! I like the picture with them both standing at the door


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

OMG how precious..Tinkerbell!!


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Isn't it amazing how they can get into tight places and then can't get back out. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Great pics!!


----------

